# Kernel Config Problem



## iic2 (May 25, 2009)

I was having problems for a long time receiving errors that  UMASS was undefined so I comment-out umass.  The next round I got a bunch of IEEE errors than I founded a thread here that said wlan was needed.  So I added them.  Now I got my custom kernel installed and the only thing not working is my USB Flash Drive. I can-not do mount_msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /b anymore.  I get No such file or directory.  I attached my configuration file.  I am using a very old Dell Inspiron 7500 laptop.  It has one usb port and a 14k built-in modem and it has no port for a DSL modem  cable.  I want to use the modem to make connection to Internet for a while.  I would appreciate if someone would take a look at my file  and add or delete what is needed and what is not ... but I'll be just as happy to get just the flash drive working .  It's pretty small, based on an example founded here.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nokobon (May 26, 2009)

The device driver umass provides the support for USB devices.
So you need it in your kernel.

The handbook tells you, what else you need to get USB Devices working:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/usb-disks.html

I think umass is the only entry that is missing in your custom kernel.


----------



## iic2 (May 26, 2009)

# SCSI peripherals
device		scbus		# SCSI bus (required for SCSI)
device		da 		# Direct Access (disks)
#device	cd		# CD
#device	pass		# Passthrough device (direct SCSI access)


# USB support
device          umass           # Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da

I keep getting config:BABY_BSD:46: syntax error and when I comment-out (device da) it's ready to compile but that may have been my problem all day because it do say Requires scbus and da.  So I must be missing something else.

I didn't know until a few hours ago I should gave attached my dmesg.boot


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Fri May  1 08:49:13 UTC 2009
    root@walker.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Pentium II/Pentium II Xeon/Celeron (400.01-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x66a  Stepping = 10
  Features=0x183f9ff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,MMX,FXSR>
real memory  = 134152192 (127 MB)
avail memory = 117149696 (111 MB)
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <DELL I 7500 > on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x9> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
battery1: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff,0x1000-0x1015 on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
agp0: <Intel 82443BX (440 BX) host to PCI bridge> on hostb0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x2000-0x20ff mem 0xfd000000-0xfdffffff,0xfc100000-0xfc100fff irq 11 at device 0.0 on pci1
cbb0: <TI1225 PCI-CardBus Bridge> at device 4.0 on pci0
cardbus0: <CardBus bus> on cbb0
pccard0: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb0
cbb0: [ITHREAD]
cbb1: <TI1225 PCI-CardBus Bridge> at device 4.1 on pci0
cardbus1: <CardBus bus> on cbb1
pccard1: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb1
cbb1: [ITHREAD]
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 7.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel PIIX4 UDMA33 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x1050-0x105f at device 7.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
uhci0: <Intel 82371AB/EB (PIIX4) USB controller> port 0x1060-0x107f irq 5 at device 7.2 on pci0
uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: <Intel 82371AB/EB (PIIX4) USB controller> on uhci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
pci0: <bridge> at device 7.3 (no driver attached)
pci0: <multimedia, audio> at device 8.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <simple comms> at device 16.0 (no driver attached)
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: [FILTER]
fd0: <1440-KB 3.5" drive> on fdc0 drive 0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu0
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcffff,0xdc000-0xdffff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
ppc0: parallel port not found.
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0 at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
sio0: type 8250 or not responding
sio0: [FILTER]
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
umass0: <USB DISK 2.0, class 0/0, rev 2.00/4.03, addr 2> on uhub0
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 400007640 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ad0: 4789MB <HITACHI DK227A-50 00L0A0A0> at ata0-master UDMA33
acd0: CDROM <TOSHIBA CD-ROM XM-1902B/1A15> at ata1-master PIO4
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s1a is ufsid/4a1adf23073b8dc3.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s1d is ufsid/4a1adf27f50d65d7.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s1e is ufsid/4a1adf25116b08c9.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s1f is ufsid/4a1adf26f8b7fc01.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s1g is ufsid/4a1adf24343c4be5.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s1h is ufsid/4a1adf244528ea0f.
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): TEST UNIT READY. CDB: 0 0 0 0 0 0 
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM Status: SCSI Status Error
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI Status: Check Condition
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): UNIT ATTENTION asc:28,0
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Not ready to ready change, medium may have changed
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying Command (per Sense Data)
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <USB DISK 2.0 0403> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
da0: 1.000MB/s transfers
da0: 3888MB (7962624 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 495C)
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
WARNING: / was not properly dismounted
```


----------



## iic2 (May 26, 2009)

I just got through compiling my BABY_BSD:  If I boot up machine with flash drive already plugged in, after logging-in I un-plug flash drive, I get:

```
umass0:at uhub0 port 1 (addr 2) disconnected
```

If I boot up machine with-out flash drive plugged in, after log-in I plug it into the port and now I get:

```
#umass0: <USB DISK 2.0, class 0/0. Rev 2.00/4.03, addr 2> on uhub0
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): TEST UNIT READY, CDB: 0 0 0 0 0 0
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Cam Status: SCSI Status Error
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI Status: Check Condition
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): UNIT ATTENTION asc :28,0
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Not ready to ready change, medium may have changed
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying Command (per Sense Data)
```

Also after each boot /var/run/dmesg.boot attach new copy of record to file creating a big file unlike before when it replaced old copy.


----------



## iic2 (May 26, 2009)

FYI:  This is *INSANE*

There is no way ... an hour ago it came to me. Something said type:


> Dell Inspiron 7500 laptop "SCSI"
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...nspiron+7500+laptop+"SCSI"&btnG=Google+Search



How lucky and unlucky can one be.  BSD love at the top of the list.  My machine must be sooo old, I darn near comment-out ever thing in the entire file.  T h e n  7.2 could never find 
unknown option "PNPBIOS" but  it was not even in the list.


```
Setting up FreeBSD on a Dell Inspiron 7500 Laptop

Kernel config from FreeBSD 4.4-RELEASE

Sound works via 'PNPBIOS' option and stock 'pcm' driver 
#
# DELL_7500 -- Dell Inspiron 7500 Laptop
#
# $FreeBSD: src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC,v 1.246.2.34 2001/08/12 13:13:46 joerg Exp $
# $FreeBSD: src/sys/i386/conf/LINT,v 1.749.2.78 2001/08/30 12:29:56 murray Exp $

machine		i386
cpu		I686_CPU
ident		DELL_7500
maxusers	10

#makeoptions	DEBUG=-g		#Build kernel with gdb(1) debug symbols

options 	KTRACE			#ktrace(1) support
options 	INET			#InterNETworking
options 	FFS			#Berkeley Fast Filesystem
options 	FFS_ROOT		#FFS usable as root device [keep this!]
options 	COMPAT_43		#Compatible with BSD 4.3 [KEEP THIS!]
options 	UCONSOLE		#Allow users to grab the console
options 	SYSVSHM			#SYSV-style shared memory
options 	SYSVMSG			#SYSV-style message queues
options 	SYSVSEM			#SYSV-style semaphores
options 	P1003_1B		#Posix P1003_1B real-time extensions
options 	_KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING
options		ICMP_BANDLIM		#Rate limit bad replies
options 	KTRACE			#kernel tracing

options 	SOFTUPDATES		#Enable FFS soft updates support
options         INCLUDE_CONFIG_FILE     #Include this file in kernel
options		NO_F00F_HACK

device		isa
device		pci

# Floppy drives
device		fdc0	at isa? port IO_FD1 irq 6 drq 2
device		fd0	at fdc0 drive 0

# ATA and ATAPI devices
device		ata
device		atadisk			# ATA disk drives
device		atapicd			# ATAPI CDROM drives
options 	ATA_STATIC_ID		#Static device numbering

# atkbdc0 controls both the keyboard and the PS/2 mouse
device		atkbdc0	at isa? port IO_KBD
device		atkbd0	at atkbdc? irq 1 flags 0x1
device		psm0	at atkbdc? irq 12

device		vga0	at isa?

# splash screen/screen saver
pseudo-device	splash

# syscons is the default console driver, resembling an SCO console
device		sc0	at isa? flags 0x100
options		SC_HISTORY_SIZE=400	# number of history buffer lines

# Floating point support - do not disable.
device		npx0	at nexus? port IO_NPX irq 13

# Power management support (see LINT for more options)
device		apm0    at nexus?

# PCCARD (PCMCIA) support
device		card
device		pcic0	at isa?

# Serial (COM) ports
device		sio0	at isa? port IO_COM1 irq 4
device		sio1	at isa? port IO_COM2 irq 3

# Parallel port
device		ppc0	at isa? irq 7
device		ppbus		# Parallel port bus (required)
device		lpt		# Printer

#
# For PnP/PCI sound cards
options 	PNPBIOS
device		pcm

# Server Management Bus Supported interfaces:
device		smbus		
device		intpm		# Intel PIIX4 Power Management Unit
device		iicbus		# Bus support, required for ic/iic/iicsmb below.
device		iicbb
device		ic
device		iic
device		iicsmb		# smb over i2c bridge
device		pcf0	at isa? port 0x320 irq 5

# ISA Ethernet NICs.
device		ep
device		an

# USB support
device		uhci		# UHCI PCI->USB interface
device		usb		# USB Bus (required)
device		ugen		# Generic
device		uhid		# "Human Interface Devices"
device		umass		# Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da
device		scbus		# SCSI bus (required)
device		da		# Direct Access (disks)
device		pass		# Passthrough device (direct SCSI access)

# Pseudo devices - the number indicates how many units to allocated.
pseudo-device	loop	4	# Network loopback
pseudo-device	ether		# Ethernet support
pseudo-device	pty		# Pseudo-ttys (telnet etc)
pseudo-device	vn	4	# Vnode driver (turns a file into a device)
pseudo-device	bpf	4	# Berkeley packet filter
```

I even went down to 6.4 for a Â½ a day.  No way I'll play with 4.4.  I Give Up...  I going to buy a modern computer qualified/dedicated to run 8.2 + with-in the next few days, boot-camp is over ... 

Until then 

_*Thanks All from day1*_


----------



## Nokobon (May 27, 2009)

Then good luck with your new one


----------



## iic2 (May 27, 2009)

I think I just posted in the wrong place.  Anyway I did make custom kernel.  It'll be easier just to add usb auto mount. I'll try it.  Good ID Nokobon


----------



## iic2 (May 28, 2009)

I forgot to make LINT.


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2009)

iic2 said:
			
		

> I forgot to make LINT.



You don't need it.


----------



## iic2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes SirDice, I caught that ...[font="Arial Narrow"]After a full week of trial and error I finally got it, but still not sure point of problem.  I tried hard but got lost, but now I got flash.  All those days and all that time I read all kind of docs.  They not as hard to understand anymore.  I pick-up some extra options along the way but I did not compile them in.  I just want to ask; for now, all I want to use FreeBSD for is a dedicated web server running lighty and must be fast and secure and writing programs to speed up some processes.  It will be serving up pages that use pleanty of ajax which will make things harder to secure I guest.  I relax with standard web programming, FreeBSD, C, PHP and the rest is kind of new to me.  Anyway, for now when someone get time could you look at my file below and comment out stuff that you think I don't need for my situation and place any new options in it's proper place. Like everyone here, speed and MAX security is all I seek and knowing BSD like the back of my hand. It's not bad once you get use to it.  The problem is needing to know where everything is and what most of it does.  I give myself a full year.  Waking up every three hours to new errors all week and re-reading docs in my dreams felt like an entire month went by.[/font]

Thanks


```
[font="Courier New"]# $FreeBSD: src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC,v 1.474.2.17.2.1 2009/04/15 03:14:26 kensmith 

Exp $

cpu             I486_CPU
cpu             I586_CPU
cpu             I686_CPU
ident           GENERIC_0

# To statically compile in device wiring instead of /boot/device.hints
#hints          "GENERIC.hints"      # Default places to look for devices.


################################ I did not include none of these options
################################ 
################################ 
################################ 

options         TCP_CROP_SYNFIN      # Breaks- reponding to SYN & FIN flag
options         TCP_RESTRICT_RST     # Limits # of RST TCP packet.  Slow
                                     # down port scan and Protect from D-O-S
options         IPSTEALTH            # Routing: Hide itself from traceroutes
options         ACCEPT_FILTER_DATA   # Give Apaches child when ready.. it
options         ACCEPT_FILTER_HTTP   # speed up processing on busy webserver
options         ICMP_BANDLIM         # Limit # err.  Protect from ICMP D-O-S
                                     # could now be default behavior.
options         DUMMYNET             # ipfw bandwidth limiting and queuing.
                                     # simulate packet loss/delay on network
options         DEVICE_POLLING       # For network adapters.  High # = better             

                      
options         HZ=1000              # performance on heavy traffic servers.
options         QUOTA                # Give shell & sys user disk space

options         IPDIVERT             # Use natd for network addr translation
options         IPFIREWALL           # NATD will require this.
options         IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE   # Log to /VAR/LOG/SECURITY by default      
                                     # still add log to given IPFW rule.
options         IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE_LIMIT=20  # Stop logging - no flooding

options         CPU_FASTER_5X86_FPU  # is this for BSD or Windows ?
options         CPU_ENABLE_SSE       # same question ?

######################################################
######################################################
######################################################


options         SCHED_ULE               # ULE scheduler
options         PREEMPTION              # Enable kernel thread preemption
options         INET                    # InterNETworking
options         SCTP                    # Stream Control Transmission Protocol
options         FFS                     # Berkeley Fast Filesystem
options         SOFTUPDATES             # Enable FFS soft updates support
options         UFS_ACL                 # Support for access control lists
options         UFS_DIRHASH             # Improve performance on big directories
options         UFS_GJOURNAL            # Enable gjournal-based UFS journaling
options         MD_ROOT                 # MD is a potential root device
options         NFSCLIENT               # Network Filesystem Client
options         NFSSERVER               # Network Filesystem Server
options         NFSLOCKD                # Network Lock Manager
options         MSDOSFS                 # MSDOS Filesystem
options         CD9660                  # ISO 9660 Filesystem
options         PROCFS                  # Process filesystem (requires PSEUDOFS)
options         PSEUDOFS                # Pseudo-filesystem framework
options         GEOM_PART_GPT           # GUID Partition Tables.
options         GEOM_LABEL              # Provides labelization
options         COMPAT_43TTY            # BSD 4.3 TTY compat [KEEP THIS!]
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD4         # Compatible with FreeBSD4
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD5         # Compatible with FreeBSD5
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD6         # Compatible with FreeBSD6
options         SCSI_DELAY=5000         # Delay (in ms) before probing SCSI
options         KTRACE                  # ktrace(1) support
options         STACK                   # stack(9) support
options         SYSVSHM                 # SYSV-style shared memory
options         SYSVMSG                 # SYSV-style message queues
options         SYSVSEM                 # SYSV-style semaphores
options         _KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING # POSIX P1003_1B real-time extensions
options         KBD_INSTALL_CDEV        # install a CDEV entry in /dev
options         ADAPTIVE_GIANT          # Giant mutex is adaptive.
options         STOP_NMI                # Stop CPUS using NMI instead of IPI
options         AUDIT                   # Security event auditing
#options        KDTRACE_HOOKS           # Kernel DTrace hooks


device          apic                    # I/O APIC
device          cpufreq
device          eisa
device          pci

device          fdc

# ATA and ATAPI devices
device          ata
device          atadisk         # ATA disk drives
device          atapicd         # ATAPI CDROM drives
device          atapifd         # ATAPI floppy drives
options         ATA_STATIC_ID   # Static device numbering

device          scbus           # SCSI bus (required for SCSI) <<<< my nightmare
device          da              # Direct Access (disks)
device          cd              # CD

device          atkbdc          # AT keyboard controller
device          atkbd           # AT keyboard
device          psm             # PS/2 mouse
device          kbdmux          # keyboard multiplexer
device          vga             # VGA video card driver

device          sc
device          agp             # support several AGP chipsets (bridge)

device          pmtimer

device          cbb             # cardbus (yenta) bridge
device          pccard          # PC Card (16-bit) bus
device          cardbus         # CardBus (32-bit) bus

# Serial (COM) ports
device          sio             # 8250, 16[45]50 based serial ports

device          miibus          # MII bus support

device          loop            # Network loopback
device          random          # Entropy device
device          ether           # Ethernet support
device          pty             # Pseudo-ttys (telnet etc)

device          bpf             # Berkeley packet filter

# USB support
device          uhci            # UHCI PCI->USB interface  ****
device          usb             # USB Bus (required)
device          umass           # Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da

#####################
#####################
#####################
# Firewall
device          pf
device          pflog
device          pfsync

# altq
options         ALTQ
options         ALTQ_CBQ        # Class Bases Queuing (CBQ)
options         ALTQ_RED        # Random Early Detection (RED)
options         ALTQ_RIO        # RED In/Out
options         ALTQ_HFSC       # Hierarchical Packet Scheduler (HFSC)
options         ALTQ_PRIQ       # Priority Queuing (PRIQ)
options         ALTQ_NOPCC      # Required for SMP build
[/font]
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2009)

Why do you have 2 firewalls in your config? Pick one and stick to it.


----------



## iic2 (Jun 1, 2009)

So everything must be in-order and it is very small.  Would you have a recommendation of which firewall is best suited for a dedicated web server as I described.  It would help to know this, especially  coming from an experienced person.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2009)

Can't really recommend one or the other as they're all good. 
Pick one, stick with it, play with it, if you don't like it try another one :e

My personal preference is PF though.


----------



## iic2 (Jun 1, 2009)

[font="Arial Narrow"]I still can't believe I'm working on a true low-level OS.   It's took 20 years of wondering about it, but it took this new forum and some guts to make the move.

I get it now.  Some things must be done individually thru trial and error to find solutions based on your own IP-Config-Hardware-etc... OK    Never knew it was there but I just clicked the Thank You-Button in-advance and if it fail, Thank You always, anyway, regardless.[/font]

Time to go to work!


----------

